# The Golden Boy v. Sugar Shane



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 14, 2003)

Okay, who watched the Golden Boy Oscar De La Hoya vs. Sugar Shane Mosley fight last night and what did you think of the result?

IMHO I thought Oskie won but what do I know. Anyway, what does one have to do to prove to the judges that he's the better fighter? Was it that head butt by Sugar Shane that did Oscar in?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 14, 2003)

The pugs:


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 15, 2003)

Cali,

Let me tell ya brotha.... I agree Osc had the fight! He was sharp, and I thought he forced Moe to play his game. Moe never really dominated any of the rounds... well maybe the rounds in which he head butted and planted a right hook to Oscs ear. There was 10 of us watching and we all thought Osc should have won. No way Moe got 7 out of 12 rounds in his favor. :shrug: 

BTW, the head butt as you, I and the world knows was an accident and not skill. No way that should have any bearing on the fight. Besides... didn't Oscar have a 2 point lead into the 12th? Oscar was definately the better boxer that night. No doubt about it. I hope there's a rematch.

Great pic btw. Did you take it ring side?

don


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks, at least someone else is in agreement with me about the De La Hoya-Mosley match. 

Oh, and about the photo, I only wish that I were so fortunate to be able to be at ringside in Vegas to watch the festivities...


----------



## Kroy (Sep 15, 2003)

I agree, it was Oscars fight.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 15, 2003)

We sent our Power102 radio morning show to the fight. The engineer (me) never gets to have any fun. :shrug:


----------



## pknox (Sep 15, 2003)

I saw a story about De La Hoya before the fight (I think about a week ago) where he stated he would retire if he lost.  Max Kellerman (ESPN) later (a few days ago) discounted the rumor.  Has De La Hoya said anything yet?  I'm assuming he wouldn't retire, but I'd love to hear it from him.


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 15, 2003)

I hope not. Oscar should retire on top. Bite his bottom lip and get back in there!


----------

